# Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Februar 2011)

Wer sich beteiligen möchte, bitte einfach nur die Liste kopieren und in seinem Beitrag dementsprechend ergänzen.

Wer noch Vorschläge hat, um die Liste zu vergrößern bitte eine PN an mich, dann setze ich das noch dazu.

Und bitte *NUR* sein Tackle aufzählen. Wer Fragen zum jeweiligen Tackle eines Users  hat, kann das *via PN *direkt an den Verfasser eines Beitrages machen.

Zur besseren Lesbarkeit wäre es schön, wenn man die Schrift etwas anders hält als die Tabelle. Ein Beispiel findet ihr in meinem Beitrag, die Option dazu findet ihr direkt oberhalb vom Fenster oder unter den Optionen Beitrag bearbeiten / erweitert.
Auch eine Leerzeile wäre nicht schlecht.

_*Ruten: **
Rollen: 
Rutenablagen:
Bissanzeiger:
optische Bissanzeige:
Carp-Care:
Hauptschnur:
Vorfach:
Haken:
Blei:
Montage:
Liege/Stuhl:
Schlafsack:
Zelt:
Taschen:
Rutentransport:
Tackletransport:
(Futter-) Boot / Motor:
Echolot/GPS:
Kescher:
Fotoausrüstung:*_


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Dann fang ich ma an 

Ruten: *Chub Outcast, 12 ft. 3 Lbs.*

Rollen: *Penn Sargus 8000*

Rutenablagen: *normale Bank Sticks*

Bissanzeiger:* Laserfish Funkbissanzeiger 4+1*

optische Bissanzeige:* FOX Mk2 Swinger*

Carp-Care: *Fox Stalker Abhakmatte*

Hauptschnur: *Shimano Power Pro ( Geflecht + 15m Schlagschnur )* 

Schlagschnur: *0.50 Waller Schnur*

Vorfach: *Fox Coretex, Fox Illusion*

Haken: *Arma Point SSSP, Prologic Hooks, Gamakatsu *

Blei: *FOX Kling on inline und outline*

Montage: *Inline Montage*

Liege/Stuhl: *Starbaits Challenger Bedchair / Chub Lounger Recliner *

Schlafsack: *Fox EVO - S*

Zelt: *JRC Twin Skin 2 Man* 

Taschen: *Chub Coolstyle Rigger Bag, Reisetasche*

Rutentransport: *Ultimate Podsleeve* 

Tackletransport: *Auto, Trolley, Wagen*

(Futter-) Boot / Motor: *Zeepter 300cm mit Aluboden, Minn Kota Endura 30 ( noch, bald der 55er  )*

Echolot/GPS: *Lowrance X-4 ( das gleiche wie das eagle cuda 300 )*

Kescher: *Wird noch ein richtiger gekauft.*

Fotoausrüstung: *Normale Digi Cam.*


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Asphaltmonster`s Ausrüstung:

_*Ruten: *Berkley B1 12ft/2.75lbs, Balzer/Daiwa 12ft/2,75lbs, B.Richi Master Carp 13ft/3lbs, FOX Warrior ES 13ft/3,25lbs Vollduplon, Rhino DF 13ft/3lbs;

* Rollen: *Quantum QMD 045, Quantum QSS W4-W8, 1xShimano B3500, __1xShimano 3500__*A*, 6x DAM Quick SLR 560-870FS;*

Rutenablagen: *Fox Horizoon*

Bissanzeiger:* B.Richi Falcons 2008er Modell;*

optische Bissanzeige: *Ultimate und Fox Mk2;*

Carp-Care: *No-Name Matte, Wiegeschlinge und Säcke von B.Richi;*

Hauptschnur: *Geflochtene "Terra Line" von Bode, Sufix Exelon + Tritanium, Berkley Big Game + Trilene;*

Vorfach: *Prologic Taipan, Sufix Stealth Skin, Sufix Blend, MAD Ambush + Mystix, Ultimate Gravel Braid;*

Haken: *FOX, Robinson, JRC verschiedene Modelle und Größen;*

Blei: *verschiedene Modelle der Marken FOX und DAM-MAD,  Steine und selbst gegossene "Carp Grippa"*

Montage: *kommt immer auf die Situation an;*

Liege/Stuhl: *B.Richi`s Raptor Ultralight, Ultimate, Behr;*

Schlafsack: *B.Richi`s The Snooze in der 3er und 4er Version;*

Zelt: *B.Richi`s T.Rex Gigant, Ultimate Cheyenne, B.Richi The Wall High Top;*

Taschen: *Fox Ruckbox,TNT Packer Carry All_, div._Taschen von B.Richi, Ultimate, Pelzer und Anaconda;_
_* 
Rutentransport: *FOX Royale Qiver System mit 12ft/13ft Taschen, zusätzliche Einzeltaschen von Starbaits; 3+3 Futteral von Delta-Fishing;*

Tackletransport: *B.Richi Giant Truck, DAM-Mad Go Barrow Trolley;__*

(Futter-) Boot / Motor: *Ulimate*

Echolot/GPS:  -----

Kescher:* Pelzer*

Fotoausrüstung:*_ _Digi vom Grabbeltisch_


----------



## colognecarp (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Ruten: Fox Warrior Elite, Rod Hutchison Imx

Rollen: Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast, Fox Stratos 10000

Rutenablagen: Fox Ranger

Bissanzeiger: Prologic Polifonic

optische Bissanzeige: Euro Swinger mit umbau am Clip und Armlänge

Carp-Care: Deltec Royal und Ultimate Wiegeschlinge

Hauptschnur: Sufix Gyro und Shimano Technium Tribial

Vorfach: Korda super Natural

Haken: Korda Kaptor

Blei: Grippa und Sechskannt die ich selber Gieße

Montage: Meistens Savtyclip mit no knot

Liege/Stuhl: Anaconda Carp Chair

Schlafsack: Fox Ven-tec

Zelt: Ehemanns Hot Spot 2 Mann

Taschen: Anaconda Carp gear Back 2

Rutentransport: Prologic schieß mich tot

Tackletransport: Mad Cargo

(Futter-) Boot / Motor: Gummiente mit sitzbalken, Ausländischen Model ohne zughörigkeit mit venünftigen Paddeln

Echolot/GPS: Lowrance I finder Go 2

Kescher: Fox Extrem Kescherstange und Anaconde Kerscherkopf in 42

Fotoausrüstung: Canon Digicam


----------



## pfefferladen (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Ruten: 2xGreys Prodigy SX 2,75lbs
Ruten: 2xGreys Prodigy Specimen 2lbs

Rollen: 2x Daiwa Entoh 4500
Rollen: 2x Daiwa Capricorn 3500

Rutenablagen:Bank Sticks

Bissanzeiger: Falcon STL

optische Bissanzeige:Anaconda Night Drop

Hauptschnur:0,35mm Stroft GTM bzw. Gamakatzu Super G-Line Flex

Vorfach: Strategy,Chub schlag mich tot ???

Hakenrenan

Blei:Fox

Taschen:Carryall von Shimano

Rutentransport: 12" einzel Futterral von Shimano

(Futter-) Boot / Motor: brauche ich nicht

Echolot/GPS:brauche ich nicht

Kescher:Fox Warrior 42"

Fotoausrüstung: nehm ich nie mit


----------



## carp12 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Bei mir sieht die Liste so aus:
*Ruten*: Spro Global Carp 12" 2,75lb
Prototyp by Markus Buchelt 12" 2,75lb
Harrison Slim Wizzard 12" 3,5lb (by Kurt Grabmayer)
Bruce & Walker 13" 2,75lbs.
*Rollen*: Shimano Titanos XT
*Bissanzeige*: Carp Sounder
*Optische Bissanzeige*:Pelzer Swinger
*Rutenauflagen:* Fox A-Pod,Ultimate Bank Sticks
*Carp Care*: Abhakmatte von Anaconda,Wiegesack von Starbaits,Leadclips+Rubbers von Korda,Carp Kit von Korda
*Hauptschnur*:Spro CarpMaxx,Korda Adrenaline
*Vorfach*: Kryston,Korda,Pelzer
*Haken:* Korda Longshank+Wide Gape,Hayabusa
*Blei:* Fox,Korda
*Montage:* Entscheide ich immer am Gewässer
*Liege:* 2xPelzer Promo
*Schlafsack*: Chub
*Zelt:* Ultimate Cheyenne mit Überwurf und ein Brolly von DAM mit Überwurf.
JRC-Defender 2-Man,mit Winterskin.
*Rutentransport:* Dream Tackle Rod Bag-System
*Tasche:* Pelzer Carryall
*Kescher:* 1x Pelzer und 1x Ultimate
*Boot:* Sevlyor Supercaravelle
*Fotoausrüstung:* Canon EOS5,Canon EOS3, Canon EOS 30D. Diverse Wechselobjektive. Seit dem 17.12,2011 stolzer Besitzer eines Canon f4/70-200 L IS USM. Seit dem 14.04.2012 ein Canon Spedlite 430 EXII. Canon EOS 60D


----------



## barschkönig (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Meins:

Ruten: 2x Quantum Smart Carp

Rollen: 2x Penn Sargus 8000

Rutenablagen: Ultimate Tri-angle Pod, (bald Banksticks)

Bissanzeiger: Laserfisch Deluxe Radio Carp

optische Bissanzeige: 2x Fox Micro Swinger blau

Hauptschnur: 0,23 geflochtene Shimano Power Pro

Schlagschnur: Climax 0,60 Mono Wallerschnur

Vorfach: Sufix super Skin

Haken: Fox Arma Point SR größe 4, Fox Series 2, Owner CT-5 größe 2

Blei: Fox

Carp Care: Starbaits Abhakmatte

Taschen: Cormoran große Bauchtasche, B Richi Rig Wallett Deluxe, B Richi Cooler Boilie Bag

Futterschaufel: Cobra klein

Rutentransport: von Balzer

Zelt: JRC STI Bivvy

Stuhl/Liege: No Name Liege, Stuhl von DAM

Schlafsack: JRC Box Bag 5 Season

Boot: Fish Hunter 280, kein motor

Echolot: keins

Kescher: JRC Roamer Lite 42

Fotoausrüstung: Digitalkamera


----------



## Ralle2609 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten: *Sänger Spirit MP1 heavy Feeder in 3,6m*
Rollen: Trend Rollen, Sänger freilauf, 
Rutenablagen:Banksticks und selbstgeschweißte
Bissanzeiger: Perca ganz normale
optische Bissanzeige: einhänge bobbins
Carp-Care:Reisetasche und sowas
Hauptschnur: Cormoran Bull Fighter und Gflecht von ulli dulli
Vorfach: quer Beet
Haken: Fox
Blei:Billigbleie aus Ebay
Montage: viele
Liege/Stuhl: Dam Anglerstuhl mit Armlehne
Schlafsack: KA
Zelt: Brolly von Ulli Dulli -> Delta fishing XXL Brolly 5000er version
Taschen: viele
Rutentransport: KA
Tackletransport: KA
(Futter-) Boot / Motor:KA
Echolot/GPS:KA
Kescher:42" von Trend
Fotoausrüstung:Rollei Digicam
*_


----------



## BMG619 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten: *_Greys Prodigy Plus 12ft 2,75lbs_*
Rollen: *_Shimano Super Baitrunner Aero XTE-A 10000_*
Rutenablagen: *_Fox Banksticks und Buzzer Bars, JRC Edelstahl Banksticks und Buzzer Bars, Amiaud Basic Carp'o_*
Bissanzeiger: *_Prologic Polyphonic VTSW_*
optische Bissanzeige: *_Fox Euro Swinger, Solar Hanger_*
Carp-Care: *_Kogha Abhakmatte, Prologic Wiegeschlinge, Starbaits und Chub Karpfensack_*
Hauptschnur: *_B.Richi "Power Line" 0,35mm_*
Vorfach: *_verschiedene von Fox, Kryston, Korda und Pelzer_*
Haken: *_Hauptsächlich Korda Kurv Shank, aber auch andere Modelle von Korda, Fox, Gamakatsu und Pelzer_*
Blei: *_Fox und von Carpleads.de_*
Montage: *_Safty Bolt Rig_*
Liege/Stuhl: *_Starbaits Session Bed Chair, Anaconda Carp Chair_*
Schlafsack: *_Anaconda Climate Plus II_*
Zelt:* B.Richi T-Rex Mega TD-FS 2 1/2 Man_
_* Taschen: *_Anaconda Survival Bag, Anaconda Bait Rig Organizer XL, Anaconda Carp Hooker XL Rucksack_*
Rutentransport: *_Chub Carp Quiver  + Single Sleeves_*
Tackletransport: *_Delta Fishing_*
(Futter-) Boot / Motor: *_hab ich nicht, da nicht erlaubt_*
Echolot/GPS: *_hab ich nicht, da nicht erlaubt
_* Kescher: *_Greys Prodigy Landing Net_*
Fotoausrüstung: *_Sony Digicam


----------



## Lil Torres (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

*Ruten: *Chub Outkast 12ft 3lbs
*Rollen: *Shimano Biomaster 8000 XT-B
*Rutenablagen: *FOX Stalker Pod
*Bissanzeiger: *Delkim TX-i Plus
*optische Bissanzeige: *FOX Butt Swinger
*Carp-Care: *Chub Compact Beanie Mat
*Hauptschnur: *Daiwa Infinity Duo 0,33 mm
*Vorfach: *Korda Super Natural 18lbs
*Haken: *Korda Kurv Shank 8
*Blei: *FOX, MIKA
*Montage: *Safety-Clip Rig
*Liege/Stuhl: *MasterBaits
*Schlafsack:* Chub X-Pedition 5-Seasons
*Zelt: *Trakker SLX Bivvy 2Man
*Taschen: *Chub, FOX
_*Rutentransport:* _JRC Cocoon 50 Holdall 12ft
*Tackletransport: *Muskelkraft
*(Futter-) Boot / Motor:* -
*Echolot/GPS:* -
_*Kescher:* _MAD Vanguard Pro
*Fotoausrüstung: *Digicam


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Ruten: Grauvell Specialist Float, CMW Carp 12ft/ 2,25lbs., Sportex FBC 12ft/ 2,25lbs., Sportex Competition 12ft./ 2,5lbs., Sportex FBC 12ft./ 2,75lbs., Sportex FBC 12,6ft./ 3,25 lbs, Century Armalite MkII Top Gun 12ft./ 3,5lbs, Jim Gibbinson Frontier 13ft. / 3,5lbs. Free Spirit Searcher und Launcher

Rollen: Daiwa Emcast Plus 4500, Daiwa Emblem Exceller 5000, Daiwa Tournament S5000T, Fox Stratos 7000E, Shimano Baitrunner 3010, Shimano Ultegra XT 14000, Shimano Navi und Biomaster XSA, Shimano Biomaster XTA

Rutenablagen: Solar Globetrotter und Solar Banksticks

Bissanzeiger: ATTS und Carpsounder CSF1

opt. Bissanzeiger: Solar/Muddy Waters Hanger, Matrix Cheeky Monkeys

Carp Care: Wychwood Matte, Cradle und Venture Floating Weighsling

Hauptschnur: Mikalika, Sufix Synergy

Vorfach: div. von Kryston und Sufix

Haken: div. von Fox und Korda

Blei: Fox Mika, Korda

Montage: unterschiedlich

Liege/Stuhl: Fox Ultra, Nash Wideboy, R.Richi, Cobra Flashback

Schlafsack: Angeldomäne 2in1, Anaconda und TNT

Zelt: X2 Brolly, Chub Snooper Bivy Light, Trakker MKII Two Man (2007er Modell), Fox Euro Dome MK II

Rutentransport,Taschen: unterschiedlich

Tackletransport: B.Richi Giant Truck

Boot: Fishfeeder mit FC 80, Lodestar NSA mit 5Ps Tohatsu, Eagle 350C

Kescher: Keenets und Ehmanns Pro Zone

Foto: Fuji


----------



## yassin (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten:* Ultimate Danau carp 12ft./2,75lbs.__*

Rollen: *Daiwa Regal Plus *

Rutenablagen:*Fox Banksticks+Buzzerbars,JRC Banksticks
* 
Bissanzeiger:*Carpsounder Neon, Fox Micron
* 
optische Bissanzeige:*Fox Micro swinger, Fox Euro Swinger, Anaconda Hanger
* 
Carp-Care:*Anaconda Matte,Anaconda Heavy Duty Weight Sling
* 
Hauptschnur:*Prologic XLNT Camo 0.33mm, Kryston Krystonite 0.36mm*

Vorfach:*Korda IQ, Korda N-Trap, Korda Super Natural
* 
Haken:*Prologic C4,Solar widegape(meiner meinung nach einer der besten Haken 
überhaupt),ESP Big-T,Solar Longshank, uvm.*

Blei:*Inline von Fox, Korda Square Pear Wirbel-Blei*

Liege/Stuhl:*2xAnaconda Bedchair,DAM Stuhl*

Schlafsack:*JRC 3-D Box 5 Season*

Zelt: *Ehmanns Hotspot Brolly zipped Front, Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo*

Taschen:*div. von Anaconda,Chub Rigger Bag, Nash Bait-Mate,Fox*

Kescher:*JRC Specialist *

Fotoausrüstung:*Handy Nokia N96_


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten: *_Daiwa Black Widow 3lb, Daiwa Mission X 2,75lb, Trend Majesti Carp 2,75lb
_* Rollen: *_Okuma Max 4 Carp
_* Rutenablagen: *_Fox Banksticks, Balzer Cyber Pod Gold, Delta Fishing 4 Bein Pod
_* Bissanzeiger: *_Trend 3+1 Funkbissanzeiger
_* optische Bissanzeige: *_Fox Micro Swinger
_* Carp-Care: *_Delta-Fishing Abhakmatte, Delta-Fishing Wiegesack
_* Hauptschnur: *_Sufix Duo Core .35
_* Vorfach:*_ Verschiedenes_*
Haken: *_Verschiedenes
_* Blei: *_Fox Inlineblei, No-Name Inlineblei
_* Montage: *_Festbleimontage mit Inlineblei
_* Liege/Stuhl: *_Wiwa Fishing Featherlight Bedchair, Wiwa Fishing Featherlight Chair
_* Schlafsack: *_Trend 4-Seasons
_* Zelt:*_ Wiwa Fishing Storm Fighter FS Brolly System
_* Taschen: *_No-Name Reisetasche_*
Rutentransport: *_Trend 12" Karpfenfutteral_*
Tackletransport: *_Delta-Fishing Trolley_*
(Futter-) Boot / Motor: -
Echolot/GPS: -
Kescher:*_ DAM MAD D-Fender²_*
Fotoausrüstung: *_Alte Digitalkamera


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten: *_MAD D-Fender 12" 3lbs, Anaconda Razor I 13" 3lbs, Pelzer SpotRod 12" 5lbs
_* Rollen: *_Okuma Powerliner
_* Rutenablagen: *_Cygnet Grand Sniper, Fox Banksticks
_* Bissanzeiger: *_Askon XTreme
_* optische Bissanzeige: *_Anaconda Night Glow
_* Carp-Care: *_Anaconda Abhakmatte, Karpfensack von eBay |supergri
_* Hauptschnur: *_MAD D-Fender 0.35, Anaconda Peacemaker 0.32, Sänger Ultratec (glaub ich) 0.20 multifil
_* Vorfach: *_Cormoran CoraStrong 0.22 / 0.18
_* Haken: *_Mika, Korda, Sänger
_* Blei: *_FOX, selfmade |supergri - Inline, Grippa
_* Montage: *_Festblei mit Inliner oder Grippa (am Clip)
_* Liege/Stuhl: *_Anaconda Carp Chair I, Prologic Survivor Ergo Bedchair
_* Schlafsack: *_Kogha X-Trem Me (oder so |supergri)
_* Zelt: *_WiWa-Fishing MP3 1 Mann
_* Taschen: *_Lidl und Selgros (gab mal billig Reisetaschen)
_* Rutentransport: *_DreamTackle 12" Holdall, Fox 13" Single Jackets
_* Tackletransport: *_Ford Escort 1.8 Ghia Kombi Bj '92 |supergri
_* (Futter-) Boot / Motor: *_-
_* Echolot/GPS: *_-
_* Kescher: *_Balzer Metallica, Behr Großfischkescher
_* Fotoausrüstung: *_Canon PowerShot A85


----------



## Eisenhelm (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Dann schreib ich es auch mal auf.

_*Ruten: *_Shimano Forcemaster Specimen 12ft 3lbs_*
Rollen: *_Shimano Super Baitrunner XTEA 10000_*
Rutenablagen: *_Daiwa Goalposts, Banksticks_*
Bissanzeiger: *_B.Richi Falcons_*
optische Bissanzeige: *_Solar QuiverLoc_*
Carp-Care: *_Kryston Klinik_*
Hauptschnur: *_Shimano Technium _*
Vorfach: *_Diverse_*
Haken: *_Korda Wide Gap, versch._*
Blei: *_Diverse_*
Montage: *_versch. - situationsbedingt_*
Liege/Stuhl: *_Prologic Survivor Ergo Bedchair, Anaconda Carpchair_*
Schlafsack: *_Vaude_*
Zelt: *_Ehmanns XLD, Kogha Deluxe Brolly_*
Taschen: *_FOX Evolution X Carryall, Chub Coolstyle Baitbag, diverse kleinere_*
Rutentransport: *_Prologic Survivor Holdall
_* Tackletransport: *_Auto, Rücken und meine Hände (+Chub Smart Box)_*
(Futter-) Boot / Motor: *_Ertrinkungshilfe Seylor HF 250_*
Echolot/GPS: *_keins_*
Kescher: *_Starbaits Expert Landing Net_*
Fotoausrüstung: *_Casio EX-H10


----------



## KAZ_28 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

*Ruten: 3 X Greys Torsin 12" 2,75 Lbs *
*            2 X Shimano Beastmaster 12" 3 Lbs *

_*Rollen: Shimano Aero Technium XTA*_

_*Rutenablagen: TAZ Bank Sticks*_

_*Bissanzeiger: CS ROC´S TXI Funk*_

_*optische Bissanzeige: FOX MK II*_

_*Carp-Care: Chub *_

_*Hauptschnur: Sufix Synergie 0,35 / 0,50*_

_*Vorfach: Kryston, Mika*_

_*Haken: Korda 4 - 8*_

_*Blei: Korda / FOX*_

_*Montage: safty clip´s*_

_*Liege/Stuhl: Anaconda und FOX*_

_*Schlafsack: Anaconda Night Worrier II*_

_*Zelt: Chub Cyfish+ 2 man mit allen Überwürfen*_

_*Taschen: Anaconda und Fox*_

_*Rutentransport: Single Jackets 12"*_

_*Tackletransport: 90Kg manpower*_

_*(Futter-) Boot / Motor: Zeepter 330 / Rhino*_

_*Echolot/GPS: Huminbird smart cast / Lowrance RX 60*_

_*Kescher: FOX 50"*_

_*Fotoausrüstung: Canon EOS 350*_


----------



## carphunter xd (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Ruten : Mad defender 1 

Rollen: Daiwa Emcast  5500 und Penn Spinnfisher 850


----------



## j4ni (1. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

*Ruten:* ESP MK II, 12ft. 2,75 lb

*Rollen:* Shimano Super Ultegra 10000 XSA

*Rutenablagen:* Carpodrom Banksticks + Buzzerbars, das alte grüne Amiaud Carpo

*Bissanzeiger:* ATTs

*optische Bissanzeige:* Gardner Bugs in Micro und Mega

*Carp-Care:* Gardner Safety Sling Mat XL

*Vorfach:* Kryston Mantis Gold, Gardner Sink Skin und Vigilante

*Haken:* Gardner Incizor und Wide Gap Talon Tip als Barbed und Barbless. Meistens in 6 oder 8.

*Blei:* diverse

*Montage:* diverse

*Liege/Stuhl:* JRC Defender

*Schlafsack:* alter JRC 

*Zelt:* Trakker Schirm und B.Richi Vario

*Taschen:* viel zu viele 

*Rutentransport:* Gardner Quiver

*Tackletransport:* Trakker Karre

*(Futter-) Boot / Motor:* Carponizer

*Kescher:* Gardner Arm-Lok 

*Fotoausrüstung:* 
 Kamera: Nikon D5000
 Objektiv: Nikor AFS 18 - 105
 Fernauslöser: Nikon ML-L3 
 Blitz: Yongnuo Speedlite YN465
 Stative und co: Trek-Tech Optera 230, Gardner Camera Angle


----------



## Jigga2010 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

*Ruten: *_Nash Pursuit 12ft 2,75lb // Berkley SSGS 13ft 3lbs_
*Rollen: *Shimano Biomaster 
*Rutenablagen: *Solar Edelstahl Banksticks oder FOX Horizon Pod
*Bissanzeiger: *Delkim TX-i Plus
*optische Bissanzeige: *Delkim Illu Hanger oder Fox Euro Illus
*Carp-Care: *Jrc aufblasbar oder Starbaits mit Kügelchen drinn Wiegesack ist von Chub
*Hauptschnur: *Ace Velocity verschiedene Durchmesser
*Vorfach: *Kryston Jackal oder Mantis
*Haken: *Korda  + Fox Series 2XS
*Blei: *Korda Würfel inline und wirbelblei je nach Lage
*Montage: *Standart Line Anliner 
*Liege/Stuhl: *MasterBaits
*Schlafsack:* TnT
*Zelt: *Trakker Pioneer
*Taschen: * FOX Evolution - Rucksack
_*Rutentransport:* _Fox Evolution - Rodholdall irgendwas 
*Tackletransport: *Chup Trolley 
*(Futter-) Boot / Motor:* Carponizer 1 mit echo / DSB 1 Mann Schlachboot 
*Echolot/GPS:* -
_*Kescher:* JRC Name kA_
*Fotoausrüstung: *Digicam


----------



## CarpMetty (13. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

*Ruten:*  3x Shimano Catana 2,5lbs 12" 3xShimano Tribal XT-a 3lbs 12`
*
Rollen:*  3xShimano Ultegra xtb 5500 3x Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000
*
Rutenablage:*  Fox Ranger Pod 
*
Bissanzeiger:*  Carpsounder CSF1 
*
optische Bissanzeige:*  Fox MK2 Swinger, Fox Hanger             *

Matte:*  Pelzer Executive Pool Mat 
*
Hauptschnur:*  Shimano Technium 0.35mm 
*
Vorfach:*  Fox Coretex, Snare 25lb 
*
Haken:*  Gamakatsu G-Carp Specialist Gr. 4-6, Owner Flyliner, Fox Arma Point SSC 
*
Blei:*  Fox  Horizon/Kling On  In Lines 120gr, Korda Method Feeder 84gr, Mika Futterblei 
120gr selbstgegossene Bleie
*
Liegen / Stühle:*  Husar Stuhl, Anaconda Alu Liege             *

Schlafsack:*  Anaconda Night Warrior II, Anacond NW 5 Season, Chub X-Pedition 3 Season

*Taschen:*  Starbaits Rucksack-Futteral.Chub Foodback             

*Behausung:*  Ehmanns Hot Spod 2 Mann Bivvy, Ultimate Cheyenne Schirmzelt 
*
Futter- / Boot / Motor:*  RT3 
*
Echolot / GPS:*  Hummingbird Smartcast RF15e 
*
Kescher:*  Balzer Carp Edition 42" 
*
Photoausrüstung:*  Canon Eos 1000D


----------



## Carras (15. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Dann will ich auch mal:

*Ruten:*

2 x Harrison Torrix 12 ft 3,25 lbs. (Selbst gebaut)
2 x Century IMX 11,6 ft 2 lbs. (Selbst gebaut)
1 x NomeName IM 8 12 ft 3 lbs. (Selbst gebaut)
1 x Greys Spod 12 ft. 4,5 lbs.
1 x Drennan Series 7 Puddel Checker Method Feeder 11 ft.
1 x Century Armalite Cat 10,7 ft. 8 lbs. (Selbst gebaut)

*Rollen:* 

2 x Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5000
2 x Okuma Spector 65
1 x Okuma Powerliner 865
1 x Exori Solid Free 70
1 x Prologic MP 7
1 x Fin Nor Offshore 8500

*Rutenablage:* 

1 x Fishcon Black Alu Pod
4 x Starbaits Edelstahl Banksticks

*Bissanzeiger:* 

Delkim TXI Plus Set

*optische Bissanzeige:* 

Fox MK2 Swinger, Solar Hänger

*Matte:* 

JRC Terry Hearn Euro Mat

*Hauptschnur:* 

Gamakatsu G-Line Flex 0,33 
Prologic XLNT Camo 0,35
Sufix XL-Strong 0,30
SPRO Power Pro 0,23 
Tufline XP 0,24 mm
Maxima Chameleon 0,25

*Vorfach:* 

ESP Strip Teaze
PB Products Skinless
ESP Camo Leadcore
Korda IQ
Korda Mouth Trapp
Korda Super Natural
Kryston Super Nova
Maxima Chameleon

*Haken:* 

Owner Flyliner
Hayabusa H.Bill 288
ESP Long Shanx
ESP Curve Shanx
ESP Raptor
Korda Wide Gape X
Drennan Continental Boilie Hook
JRC MBT 4
ESP Stiff Rigger

*Blei:* 

Mika, Fox, Korda

*Liegen / Stühle:* 

JRC Specialist X-Lite Chair, JRC Extrem Bedchair 3 Legs, JRC Terry Hearn Cocoon,

*Schlafsack:* 

Nash Subzero+ Wide Boy , B.Richi Decke

*Taschen:* 

JRC Carryall XL
JRC Carryall Medium
ESP Bait Bag Large
ESP Lead Bag
Venture Carp Raizor Sling System

*Behausung:* 

B.Richi Vario Modul Brolly, Balzer Schirm

*Futter- / Boot / Motor:* 

Sportex Shelf 270 Schlauchboot

*Echolot / GPS:* -

*Kescher:* 

JRC Roamer X-Lite Edition 42" 
Daiwa 0815

*Photoausrüstung:* 

Canon Powershot A 560


----------



## allroundangler96 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten: shakespeare spod rod 2,75 lbs ;skorpion maxi picker; Dam Spin 30 u. 60**
Rollen: baitrunner Dl 10000 ra; anaconda nova runner ; wft braidspin
Rutenablagen: banksticks
Bissanzeiger: behr
optische Bissanzeige: einhängebissanzeiger #c
Hauptschnur: Mad karpfenschnur; power pro
Vorfach: selber gebunden anaconda hot line
Haken: owner, korda
Blei: fox,korda
Montage: no knot rig
Liege/Stuhl: anaconda carp chair
Fotoausrüstung:fujifilm finepix S:k
*_


----------



## Golfer (16. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten:* Sänger Spirit One 2,5lbs_
_*Rollen:* 1X i-ne Okuma, 1X i-ne Balzer nichts _
_aufregendes kommen aber hoffentlich bald die_
_Okuma Powerliner_
_*Rutenablagen: *Fox Ranger Pod_
_*Bissanzeiger: *B.Richi Falcon STL_
_*optische Bissanzeige:* Fox But Swinger_
_*Carp-Care:* no Name_
_*Vorfach: *selbst gebundene_
_*Haken: *Korda_
_*Blei: *diverse Mika Bleie_
_*Montage: *unterschiedlich aber einfach gehalten_
_*Liege/Stuhl:* Feldbett, Baumarktstuhl (reicht mir^^)_
_*Schlafsack: *JRC 3D 4Season_
_*Zelt:* noch Jrc Roamer Dome_
_*Taschen: *viele verschiedene_
_*Rutentransport:* Delta Fishing_


----------



## tarpoon (16. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

*Ruten:*
 2 x fox warrior es 12ft 3lbs
1 x yad chester 12ft 2,5lbs
1 x yad new port 12ft 2,5lbs
1 x sportex morion 12ft 2,5lbs

*Rollen:* 

2 x shimano ultegra xsa 12000
2 x shimano aero baitrunner 8010
1 x shimano biomaster xsb 8000

*Rutenablage:* 

1 x fox stalker
6 x solar travelite taper-loc banksticks 50-90 cm
 3 x solar adjustable back rest

*Bissanzeiger:* 

atts 3er set rot
fox micron m2

*optische Bissanzeige:* 

solar power glow gelb
fox mk2
gardner bug indicator micro weiß

*Matte:* 

fox save zone

*Hauptschnur:* 

korda subline grün 35er
shimano beastmaster 35er

*Vorfach:* 

kryston supernova 15lbs
kryston jackal olive 20lbs
fox reflex 15lbs
fox ilusion 25lbs
korda supernatural 

*Haken:* 

korda curv 4-6
fox ssc 4
prologic c2 4-6 (test)

*Blei:* 

mika, fox, korda

*Liegen / Stühle:* 

fox ultra, danau, eimer)

*Schlafsack:* 

fox  ventec all season

*Taschen:* 

aqua 110l rucksack
starbaits futteral
nash bankstick-bag

*Behausung:* 

tnt zenith 1-mann


*Kescher:* 

pelzer promo

*Photoausrüstung:* 

Canon ixus 85 is


----------



## Carpmen (17. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten:                                    Quantum smart Telecarp 3,60 2,75lbs  
                                                Quantum smart Telecarp 3,90 3,00lbs        **
Rollen:                                    Balzer Galaxy 650 BR / Yaris Sportstrend
Rutenablagen:                      2X Dreibein von Askari / 2X  Sticks von 
                                                 Behr*__*
Bissanzeiger:                        Cormoran UK Carp / DAM Pro Tronic
optische Bissanzeige:          2X Swinger (No Name)
Carp-Care:                             Dam D-Fender Abhakmatte,     
                                                 Kescher (No Name)
Hauptschnur:                         0.35 Mono Anaconda Carpline
Vorfach:                                   Selbstegundenes Mit Einstellbarer
                                                  Haarlänge (Cormoran Pro Carp 15KG)
Haken:                                     Kogha,Owner, meist Grüsse 2
Blei:                                          40g-300g teils selbstgemachte
                                                  aus Steinen und wirbeln
Montage:                                 meist Safety Rig 
Liege/Stuhl:                            Original BW Feldbett/NoName 
Schlafsack:                               Original BW Schlafsack
Zelt:                                           Ruck Zuck Zelt Von Gerlinger
Taschen:                                   Sänger Irown Claw
Rutentransport:                      Sänger Basic Rod Bag 1,50m
Tackletransport:
(Futter-) Boot / Motor:         keines 
Echolot/GPS:                           keines
Kescher:
Fotoausrüstung:*__*                     Handy Sony Ericsson  905 ( 8megapixel)



*_


----------



## carphunter xd (17. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Ruten : Mad defender 1  also 2 mal 
Rollen:1 Emcast von Daiwa  5500 , Penn Spinfisher 8500
Schnur ne 30iger von fox
Haken auch fox  größe 6 
Blei fox 
mfg Carphunterxd


----------



## BARSCH123 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

_*Ruten:      Shimano Alivio cx Specimen **

Rollen:      Shimano Baitrunner ST 6000 RA*_
_* 
Rutenablagen:      Fox Horizon Pod 

Bissanzeiger:      Carpsounder Neon 

optische Bissanzeige:      Fox Euro Swinger 

Carp-Care:      Starbaits Partner Unhookingmat 

Hauptschnur:      Anaconda Peacemaker Line

Vorfach:      Korda & Fox

Haken:      Korda

Blei:      Korda & Fox

Montage:      D-Rig, KD-Rig, Heli & Chod-Rig

Liege/Stuhl:      Anaconda Cusky Bedchair

Schlafsack:      Chub Coud 9-3 - Season

Zelt:      Ehmanns Hot Spot XLS Bivvy

Taschen:      Zu viele 

Rutentransport:      Anaconda 3 Section Travel Rod System*_
_* 
Tackletransport:      Nash H-Gun Barrow*_
_* 
(Futter-) Boot / Motor: -------

Echolot/GPS: -------

Kescher:      Fox Warrior Landing Net 

Fotoausrüstung:      Nikon D40 & Digi Cam
*_


----------



## rado1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

*Ruten:**Ruten:*

3 x Fox Warrior ES 12ft 2,75 lbs
3 x Chub Outcast 12ft 3,00lbs
1 x Kogha 12ft 2,5lbs
1 x Fox Warrior Spod 12ft 5,5lbs

*Rollen:* 

3 x Shimano BBLC
3 x Shimano Baitrunner 8000 XTEA
2 x ABU Freerunner 503

*Rutenablage:* 

1 x Fox Ranger
1 x 3Bein Pod von Lidl (das geht auch)
Diverse Banksticks

*Bissanzeiger:* 

B.Richi Falcon STL, Diverse weitere No Name, garantiert nicht aus Europa

*optische Bissanzeige:* 

3 x Fox MK II green
3 x Solar Hanger Ampel


*Matte:* 

Quantum

*Hauptschnur:* 

Daiwa Infinity Kamo 35er
Shimano Technium Tribal 30er

*Vorfach:* 

Fox Reflex 12/15lbs
Fox Coretex 20lbs 
Korda supernatural 

*Haken:* 

Korda Wide Gap X
Fox Series 2/Sr

*Blei:* 

Fox und Mika (Demnächst event. Carpleads)

*Liegen / Stühle:* 

Ultimate, Mosella omega

*Schlafsack:*

Trakker Big Snooze (Schlafsack für alle die gern fummeln )

*Taschen:*

Fox Barrow Bag, Fox Evo Rucksack, Fox Warrior...
Diverse andere

*Behausung:* 

Ultimate Attack Pleasure Dome, Tnt Shelter, Fox Eco Shelter

*Kescher:* 

Laser Fish ?

*Photoausrüstung:* 

Canon


----------



## manson_mania (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Ruten:
 Sportex Competition Carp 12" 2,75 lbs
Rollen:
 Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder CS55
Rutenablagen: 
 no-name banksticks
Bissanzeiger: 
 askon extreme
optische Bissanzeige:
 fox euro swinger
Carp-Care:
 anaconda abhakmatte, wiegesack von ?
Hauptschnur:
 climax cult
Vorfach:
 climax,korda
Haken:
 gamakatsu
Blei:
 korda
Montage:
 unterschiedlich
Liege/Stuhl:
 kp wie der stuhl heißt^^,anaconca tent bed chair
Schlafsack:
 passendes teil von anaconda
Zelt:
 in arbeit
Taschen:
 chub quiver
Rutentransport:
auto
Tackletransport: 
 Rücken
Kescher:
 jrc landing net 42"
Fotoausrüstung:
 billige digicam


----------



## jochen1000 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

*Ruten:**Ruten:*

3 x Yad Nottingham 11,45328469ft 3 lbs (alle Spitze schon 100 mal gebrochen... trotzdem absolute geile Teile!)

3 x Chub Snooper 12ft 2,75 lbs

1 x Chub Snooper 12ft 3,25lbs

2 x DAM Andy Little Carp (nicht die New Dimension, sondern die schönen alten!) 12ft 2,25 lbs

*Rollen:* 

3 x Shimano SuperBaitrunner 8000 XTEA

3 x Okuma Distance Carp 

3 x Ryobi Power Ecusima 9000 SS

*Rutenablage:* 

1 x Amiaud Basic Carp'o (selbstgebaut Buzzerbars, vorne 1m - hinten 25 cm)

1 x Balzer Cyber Pod Gold

Diverse Banksticks

*Bissanzeiger:* 

B.Richi Falcon STL Blue

*optische Bissanzeige:* 

3 x Matrix Cheeky Monkeys Purple

3 x Prologic Swinger (keine Ahnung wie die heißen...)


*Matte:* 

B.Richi Protect Carp-Bag Mat Deluxe 

Pelzer Matte

*Hauptschnur:* 

B.Richi Powerline 0.35

*Vorfach:* 

B.Richi Viper Skinline 25 lb (Mud Brown/Moss Green)
B.Richi The Shield 15/25 lb (Pitch Black) 
B.Richi  Fluocarbon 35 lb


Kryston Mantis Gold 25 lb

Rig Marole - Hydrolink 25 lb (Sand/Camou)

*Haken:* 

B.Richi The Grippa Gr. 8
B.Richi D-Rig Gr. 8
B.Richi Antisnag Gr. 6,8

Gamakatsu G-CARP A1 Gr. 10

Owner Flyliner Gr. 8

*Blei:* 

B.Richi The Cube 150 gr.
B.Richi Flat Pear 85 gr.
B.Richi Round Grippa 150 - 300 gr.

Quantum Round Lead 140 - 200 gr.

*Liegen* 

B.Richi Raptor Big Boy

Soul Premium All Seaon Bedchair (mit Wechselbezügen)

*Sitzmöglichkeiten:*

Der Boden, bevorzugt nass!

Eimer in allen Variationen 

*Schlafsack:*

B.Richi The Snooze Multi Season XL Nano 2in1

JRC Storm 5 Season


*Zelte:* 

B.Richi Flexible Duo Brolly

Fox Eco Dome

JRC Carp Cocoon Crip

*Futterboot/Boot:*

Carponizer mit Echo 

Fishhunter 360 im dauerplatten Zustand 

*Photoausrüstung:* 

'nen grossen Bruder, der a) eine sehr gute Spiegelreflex hat und b) verdammt gut damit umgehen kann 

*und das Wichtigste:*

1 kleiner schwarzer Eimer von BLB
1 kleiner schwarzer Eimer von Proline (kann man ohne kleinen schwarzen Eimer überhaupt angeln?)

1 graue Jogging Hose (wird selbstverständlich nur einmal in der Saison gewaschen, kein Scherz), deshalb nicht mehr grau, sondern tomatensoßenrot/grassfleckengrün/uferschlammbraun...

1 Billabong Glücksmütze....


----------



## enzfischer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Tackle-Liste 2011 -  Welcher User benutzt welche Aurüstung?*

Ruten:  MAD D-fender 3.6 m 2,72 lbs
Rollen:  shimano us baitrunner 4500
Rutenablagen:  fox black lable range
Bissanzeiger:  fox mx+
optische Bissanzeige:  fox corelite
Carp-Care:  MAD bodyguard 
Hauptschnur:  shimano tribal
Vorfach:  korda,fox,MAD,suffix
Haken:  korda kurv shank ,wide gape ,fox sssp
Blei:   carpleads
Montage: semi fixed rig
Liege/Stuhl:  fox fx flatliner/chub cloud 9 chair
Schlafsack: jrc 5 season 
Zelt:  fox supa brolly
Taschen:  fox,trakker,mad,jrc
Rutentransport:
Tackletransport: mad trolly
(Futter-) Boot / Motor: --
Echolot/GPS:--
Kescher:mad vanguard pro
Fotoausrüstung: canon eos 600 d


----------

